# Dgui's Pickle Fork Shooter [PFS]



## mxred91

Dgui recently posted dimensions for his legendary Pickle Fork Shooter [PFS]. I want to make one, so I drew it up in CAD and made a full size PDF to glue to the wood for a pattern.

I sent a copy of the PDF to Dgui, thinking he may want a copy, He asked me to post it for public access. So here it is:

http://www.4shared.com/document/RpzGs-fC/DGUI_PFS_SLINGSHOT_2.html

Chuck S.


----------



## e~shot

Thanks for making it on PDF, Chuck.


----------



## dgui

Thank You Chuck I just noticed you posted this. You really up graded the drawing. I have a 2nd PFS that is a variation which has a more traditional appeal to it, when I can I will post that one also and if you like you could cad that one too. 
Thanks for posting it.
Dgui


----------



## mckee

ive saved this to my files for later use


----------



## Beanflip

I made one of these and it is my new favorite. Shooting BBs with it is a blast. Watching PFS's video was very helpfully. Thankyou!


----------



## PandaMan

It's about time I tried one of these. Thanks for the template!


----------



## TADeadliest

yeah man i really need this i heard these are great


----------



## tubeman

They are, and VERY addictive !


----------



## Slash

awesome little shooter


----------



## Aras

I feel like I'm coming to PFS mania again!


----------



## tubeman

I am ahead of you Aras. I just ordered enough 5mm aluminum flat bar to make a couple of PFS


----------



## cgriffs

Thanks a ton for this!

I'm stoked to make one.


----------



## peash00ter

thanks, i got a 1cm cutting board and soon to start cutting it out, thanks chuck and dgui


----------



## Aras

I might get G10 for a PFS


----------



## rubberpower

It is all I shoot now.


----------



## Ry-shot

thanks


----------



## Aras

heavy armored pfs for complicated situations








http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/p1000193k.jpg/


----------



## e~shot

Looks cool Aras.


----------



## ebooks886

In homage to possibly the most fun slingshot ever designed I've asked Bill Hayes to create me a PFS in G10 that should outlast me!


----------



## THWACK!

mxred91 said:


> Dgui recently posted dimensions for his legendary Pickle Fork Shooter [PFS]. I want to make one, so I drew it up in CAD and made a full size PDF to glue to the wood for a pattern.
> 
> I sent a copy of the PDF to Dgui, thinking he may want a copy, He asked me to post it for public access. So here it is:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/document/RpzGs-fC/DGUI_PFS_SLINGSHOT_2.html
> 
> Chuck S.


Hi, buddy!

This PDF is "unsupported" (no athletic supporter?), so I can't open the small image to actual size, and it's too small to read the measurements (or I'm too old).
Would you be able to resolve this?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Charles

THWACK! said:


> Dgui recently posted dimensions for his legendary Pickle Fork Shooter [PFS]. I want to make one, so I drew it up in CAD and made a full size PDF to glue to the wood for a pattern.
> 
> I sent a copy of the PDF to Dgui, thinking he may want a copy, He asked me to post it for public access. So here it is:
> 
> http://www.4shared.c...LINGSHOT_2.html
> 
> Chuck S.


Hi, buddy!

This PDF is "unsupported" (no athletic supporter?), so I can't open the small image to actual size, and it's too small to read the measurements (or I'm too old).
Would you be able to resolve this?

Thanks,
Mike
[/quote]

Try this one:

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/2990-pfsoriginal/

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## THWACK!

PERFECTOMENTE!

Many thanks.

Of course, now I'm in a pickle...almost : )


----------



## mxred91

Thanks Charles. Mike I am glad you got it. I checked the link and it seems to be working OK. Let me know if you have any problems,

Chuck S.


----------



## AJW

mxred91 said:


> Dgui recently posted dimensions for his legendary Pickle Fork Shooter [PFS]. I want to make one, so I drew it up in CAD and made a full size PDF to glue to the wood for a pattern.
> 
> I sent a copy of the PDF to Dgui, thinking he may want a copy, He asked me to post it for public access. So here it is:
> 
> http://www.4shared.c...LINGSHOT_2.html
> 
> Chuck S.


* mxred91 *

Chuck. I made your designed "Vector" as soon as you posted it. It is beautiful. I don't think everyone knows about it and it's one of the prettiest and most accurate frames out there.

Here's the clip for anyone who hasn't seen it -






Al


----------



## THWACK!

Cool!


----------



## mxred91

AJW said:


> Dgui recently posted dimensions for his legendary Pickle Fork Shooter [PFS]. I want to make one, so I drew it up in CAD and made a full size PDF to glue to the wood for a pattern.
> 
> I sent a copy of the PDF to Dgui, thinking he may want a copy, He asked me to post it for public access. So here it is:
> 
> http://www.4shared.c...LINGSHOT_2.html
> 
> Chuck S.


* mxred91 *

Chuck. I made your designed "Vector" as soon as you posted it. It is beautiful. I don't think everyone knows about it and it's one of the prettiest and most accurate frames out there...

Al
[/quote]
Thanks Al. That one is my favorite. I have made 2 more since I posted it on my Youtube channel around Mid July. Here is the latest


----------



## AJW

Well, I'm going to have the pleasure of making another Vector. My grandson has put a claim on my original, I'm just as pleased as I can be that he took to that one.
Haven't got the wood or the talent to make one like your last, but it looks awfully good in black walnut too.

Al


----------



## newconvert

Charles said:


> Dgui recently posted dimensions for his legendary Pickle Fork Shooter [PFS]. I want to make one, so I drew it up in CAD and made a full size PDF to glue to the wood for a pattern.
> 
> I sent a copy of the PDF to Dgui, thinking he may want a copy, He asked me to post it for public access. So here it is:
> 
> http://www.4shared.c...LINGSHOT_2.html
> 
> Chuck S.


Hi, buddy!

This PDF is "unsupported" (no athletic supporter?), so I can't open the small image to actual size, and it's too small to read the measurements (or I'm too old).
Would you be able to resolve this?

Thanks,
Mike
[/quote]

Try this one:

http://slingshotforu...90-pfsoriginal/

Cheers ........ Charles
[/quote]

i knew you would come through Charles, thanks to all


----------



## Jesus Freak

Thanks for posting this I have made quit a few of Dugi's PFS. There so addictive and hard to put down!


----------



## Patrick1994

Thats so great! Thanks for uploading, I'm going to make one now!!


----------



## CatNap

Fix the link please
it says ''The file link that you requested is not valid''


----------



## Imperial

CatNap said:


> Fix the link please
> it says ''The file link that you requested is not valid''


http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/2990-pfsoriginal/


----------



## CatNap

Thanks!! i made 3 of them


----------

